# BC Rich Outlaw 8 String



## Red Beard (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like its made in Indonesia and will be released next year, but a couple of them are available now. 

Rich Limited Outlaw 8 String Active Electric Guitar Gloss Onyx | eBay

Hopefully this is an indication that BC Rich will release 8 string versions of some of their more interesting models. Maybe even revisit the tele style 8 that they made for Robert Conti back in the day?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

Not bad...

But that headstock is humongous.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a what I posted in the sevenstring section plus one string. I hope they release some 8s in 2013.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Dec 28, 2012)

hey not bad. not much different than anything else in its price bracket, but there also isn't much in it's price bracket. 
good to see them testing 8-string waters though, and I'd be interested to see if/when they put out different models, hopefully some higher quality ones at that.


----------



## Brill (Dec 28, 2012)

Id love a mocking bird 8. The body shape of them is awesome.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 28, 2012)

The only ERG(B) from B.C. Rich that has moved me was, the "Supreme Bich", 8-string bass. If they were to re-issue that body style as an 8-string guitar, I would definitely take notice.

Their 'Outlaw' headstocks are reminiscent of Jackson or ESP's headstocks.

But more ERG's are good. It puts more pressure on the upper producers of ERG's to stay, that much ahead of the pack.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

looks like the LTD


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 28, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Id love a mocking bird 8. The body shape of them is awesome.


 
the birds I have tried and heard had the most heavy necks in the entire world, both guitars and basses. 8 would probably have the same issue. 

And overall, why do all these manufacturers keep making short scale erg's?? I mean it's obvious that a longer scale is almost a mandatory


----------



## willis7452 (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't really like B.C. Rich but that thing is kinda cool, but id like to see more 8 strings with RG(non arch top) style body shapes that aren't Ibanez. an 8 string gunslinger would be sick!


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 28, 2012)

Needs a more wanky shape.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2012)

No, seriously. What the hell is that?


----------



## The Scenic View (Dec 28, 2012)

If I can get a Zombie in an 8, I'll be all over that!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 28, 2012)

facepalm66 said:


> the birds I have tried and heard had the most heavy necks in the entire world, both guitars and basses. 8 would probably have the same issue.
> 
> And overall, why do all these manufacturers keep making short scale erg's?? I mean it's obvious that a longer scale is almost a mandatory



It's 27", which I would hardly characterize as "short scale". Personally, that's about as long as I'm willing to go. More generally, how would one demonstrate that there's a large untapped market on players who will only buy an 8 if it's 28" or longer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

facepalm66 said:


> And overall, why do all these manufacturers keep making short scale erg's?? I mean it's obvious that a longer scale is almost a mandatory



27''? Short scale? 

ESP/LTD and Schecter make short scale basses (26.5 and lower). I'd consider 27'' the perfect balance between extended and short scale.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 28, 2012)

oh yay another black superstrat 8-string


----------



## -42- (Dec 28, 2012)

Hoping for the neon color options that the outlaw sixes have.

(and for maple boards but let's be reasonable)


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 28, 2012)

Im glad to see BC Rich getting amongst this whole ERG thing and kudos to them for trying. However this just seems like another option that is the same as everything else in this range. Hopefully they will keep at it and start doing their own thing at some stage.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## op1e (Dec 28, 2012)

Why are all the 7's fucking tom now? The 8's are standard bridge. Gonna have to get an 8 just for that purpose. Shecter's doing that now, Agile, everybody. Fucking fuck.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 29, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> oh yay another black superstrat 8-string



Yeah, I'm a little sad over that  I have been wanting a BC Rich 8-string forever, but a generic superstrat? WHY? why not a Warlock? or a JR V? Or, to my personal preference, a Beast V? I would KILL for an 8-string Beast V!!! Oh well, guess it's the Dean ML Modifier 8-string until then


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 27''? Short scale?
> 
> ESP/LTD and Schecter make short scale basses (26.5 and lower). I'd consider 27'' the perfect balance between extended and short scale.


 
as far as i know, short basses are 28 -30" scale length.
and the 26.5 and 27 felt weird to me, too short  and on the eight (tried schecter) the 8th string didn't feel as good as people tend to say. Or maybe it's just my personal preference, that's all. Personally, wouldn't go any shorter than 28. And i am used to playing bass, so that might have an impact too.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 29, 2012)

facepalm66 said:


> as far as i know, short basses are 28 -30" scale length.
> and the 26.5 and 27 felt weird to me, too short  and on the eight (tried schecter) the 8th string didn't feel as good as people tend to say. Or maybe it's just my personal preference, that's all. Personally, wouldn't go any shorter than 28. And i am used to playing bass, so that might have an impact too.


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 29, 2012)

Not a fan of this guitar, or B.C. Rich guitars in general, but its good to see more budget orientated production 8's.


----------



## Edika (Dec 29, 2012)

^ Ninja'ed


----------



## crg123 (Dec 30, 2012)

for a bc rich... not bad. Its a 27 scale with an inline headstock ( which i prefer). the ltd is 25.5 and the schecter is 26.5 so its not a complete waste. The build quality is prolly iffy though. Im surprised bc rich would make such a modest looking guitar though. I dont prefer the wacky shapes but it would atleast be interesting haha

Personally I feel with the proper strings 27" scale is ideal for me anyway. Tosin agrees haha


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 30, 2012)

should be widow or ironbird body, this is lame and beaten to death


----------



## Jim Antonio (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it would have been way better if they used the headstock on the PX3 models for both the 7 & 8 string models







But being a frequent requestor of the BC Rich superstrat shapes for the ERG genre, I'd take this & the 7 string model any day! I just hope there would be other color options than the beaten-to-death black finish.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 1, 2013)

Good to see that they're thinking about the 8 string market... but it's too damn plain! needs a reverse headstock or a wicked body shape!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 2, 2013)

7JxN7 said:


> Im glad to see BC Rich getting amongst this whole ERG thing and kudos to them for trying. However this just seems like another option that is the same as everything else in this range. Hopefully they will keep at it and start doing their own thing at some stage.



Yeah, like one of their flagship shapes? It would be awesome to have an 8-string Warlock or JR V. Or for a more niche market, IE people like me, a Zombie, Beast, or Beast V...they would REALLY stand out in the crowd of generic 8-string superstrats.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 2, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> the birds I have tried and heard had the most heavy necks in the entire world, both guitars and basses. 8 would probably have the same issue.
> 
> And overall, why do all these manufacturers keep making short scale erg's?? I mean it's obvious that a longer scale is almost a mandatory



Have the same problem with Mockingbirds, and the Bich for that matter...

As to the scale length, I think 27" is a good length for a 7 or 8 string guitar, or even a baritone 6-string. Now the hardtail JR V 7-strings they put out last year with a 24.75" scale were a little sad, and even the FR-equipped version of the JR V 7-string with a 25.5" scale felt a little short, even though I was more disappointed by the trans purple finish.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Jan 2, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yeah, like one of their flagship shapes? It would be awesome to have an 8-string Warlock or JR V. Or for a more niche market, IE people like me, a Zombie, Beast, or Beast V...they would REALLY stand out in the crowd of generic 8-string superstrats.



When they release a neck thru Bich or Stealth 8 my interest will be sparked. Im really interested to see what some of the other shapes will look in an 8. Plus they need to do something about that headstock


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 2, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yeah, like one of their flagship shapes? It would be awesome to have an 8-string Warlock or JR V. Or for a more niche market, IE people like me, a Zombie, Beast, or Beast V...they would REALLY stand out in the crowd of generic 8-string superstrats.


You said it there - niche market. As sad as it may be, most people prefer superstrats or similar shapes. Hell, look at all the NGDs here and you'll notice they're mostly 'standard' shaped guitars... It's not the 80's anymore and I guess the Warlock/Bich aren't must-haves anymore for folks in a metal band.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> You said it there - niche market. As sad as it may be, most people prefer superstrats or similar shapes. Hell, look at all the NGDs here and you'll notice they're mostly 'standard' shaped guitars...



Nailed it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 2, 2013)

The 6 and 7 string versions of these will have TOM bridges. I'm looking forward to picking up an outlaw 8 this year, will chuck some dimarzios into it!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jan 2, 2013)

What about this for an 8 string? Found this on B.C. Rich's Facebook a few months ago.(second picture of the body is actually a seven string, they made two models.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2013)

I can see why it never came to be.
That headstock. 

And they were probably customs.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jan 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can see why it never came to be.
> That headstock.
> 
> And they were probably customs.



But, why would anybody pay so much for that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> But, why would anybody pay so much for that?



If it was an endorsed artist, it was either discounted or free.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 3, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> But, why would anybody pay so much for that?


Perhaps because they wanted an 8 string Bich?


----------



## Malkav (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay all of the obvious black superstrat commentary aside - WTF is up with those knobs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Okay all of the obvious black superstrat commentary aside - WTF is up with those knobs?



Revolver cylinders.

Yeah...


----------



## Malkav (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Revolver cylinders.
> 
> Yeah...


 
My only possible response to something that kitsch...


----------



## Valentine109 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's really good seeing BC Rich trying out the 8 strings, I would really love to see what they would do. Maybe an 8 string Warlock (Hey, they did a 7 string for Kerry King) or an 8 string Mockingbird


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 14, 2013)

Valentine109 said:


> It's really good seeing BC Rich trying out the 8 strings, I would really love to see what they would do. Maybe an 8 string Warlock (Hey, they did a 7 string for Kerry King) or an 8 string Mockingbird




8 string Ignitor would be an instabuy, here is a 7 string version if any of you haven't seen it.

B.C. Rich USA Handcrafted Ignitor Custom 7-String Electric Guitar Transparent Black | The Music Zoo


----------



## Robtheripper (Mar 14, 2013)

Maus you got 5k to blow on a b.c rich? haha you should get a black water or something even tho that is pretty schweet looking!


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to pick one of these up after I get from tour. I'm a six string guy at heart but fuck it, easy to pick one up at that price, especially for just a muck about guitar for home use. Will swap pickups out for the seymour duncan nazguls when they come out.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 14, 2013)

Robtheripper said:


> Maus you got 5k to blow on a b.c rich? haha you should get a black water or something even tho that is pretty schweet looking!



If I had 5 k I'd be getting an rg2228 in white and an axe-fx II


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 14, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> 8 string Ignitor would be an instabuy, here is a 7 string version if any of you haven't seen it.
> 
> B.C. Rich USA Handcrafted Ignitor Custom 7-String Electric Guitar Transparent Black | The Music Zoo



I really dig that. Really. Not at that price, though.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah BC Rich,,, that headstock has been ruining what few nice guitars theyve put out for the past 25 years. Just a HORRID headstock.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 3, 2013)

my Outlaw 8 arrived in the country today. Will post some pics of it in the weekend. 

I've never owned an 8 string before so I figured, given the price, it was worth having a go on this and seeing how I go.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 5, 2013)

Just got home with it. Putting some 10-75 strings on today. 

First impressions are that it's extremely comfortable and suprisingly well built for the price. The neck profile is spot on. I've played the lower end LTD steve carpenter models and I hated them. The fret wire was huge and with my heavy hands, I ended up bending every single note out of tune. 

But yeah, incredibly surprised at the neck profile. It's much comfier than the ltd's I've tried in the past. It's very flat and thin. 

Should be a fun new toy.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jul 6, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Just got home with it. Putting some 10-75 strings on today.
> 
> First impressions are that it's extremely comfortable and suprisingly well built for the price. The neck profile is spot on. I've played the lower end LTD steve carpenter models and I hated them. The fret wire was huge and with my heavy hands, I ended up bending every single note out of tune.
> 
> ...



Put up vids when you can bro, I haven't seen any on youtube or anywhere else. I'm a BC Rich fan (I have the JRV-7 & the QX6) and am planning to get this one in the future.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 6, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> 8 string Ignitor would be an instabuy, here is a 7 string version if any of you haven't seen it.
> 
> B.C. Rich USA Handcrafted Ignitor Custom 7-String Electric Guitar Transparent Black | The Music Zoo



Well, luckily the shipping is free


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 6, 2013)

the "wave" was always my favorite model of theirs. i almost bought the schecter riot 8 cause it was similar... if they put out a gun metal grey 8 string wave... ide be on it like a fat kid on cake


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 8, 2013)

I've really been considering one of these, but me and superstrats don't get along...now if they'd make an 8-string V or Warlock, I'd be all over those.

And BC Rich, I love your stuff, but you really need more baritones in the lineup...


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 8, 2013)

did some generic as hell chugging tonight to map out an 8 string recording template 

https://soundcloud.com/xcaptainx/generic-8-string-chugfest-mix

it's in F with DR 10-75 strings, using EZ Mix Misha Djenty 5150, koloss Superior drummer producer pack and a mix of Fred clean bass and overdrive bass. 

Very surprised at the duncan designed actives. Probably the most 'usable' stock pickups I've had in a guitar before. They are going to get changed out for a pegasus/sentient set eventually. I've got a 7 string set on the way so I'll figure out my 8 string pup selection after that.


----------

